# Eco Earth?



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey! You arent bettaboy off Bettafish.com are you?


----------



## BettaBoy (Dec 14, 2010)

No, Sorry.
I am Pomsizzle From betta fish.com thought.


----------



## Cichlidgirl91 (Aug 27, 2010)

I've wondered the same thing before!
I would assume it would be safe, since it's just coconut husks. I've made and used coconut caves and there's been no problem. I'm not sure if you would have a problem with it floating though.....
If you have a spare tank lying around, you could always experiment with it and let us know how it goes!
Sorry I don't have any real experience with it - I'm just theorizing.


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

It would probably be similar to using large fiber peat but with less CEC. I don't think I would buy it just for a tank substrate when you can get a cubic meter of peat for like a buck or dirt for free outside.


----------



## BettaBoy (Dec 14, 2010)

Mabye mix it with cat litter? and then some ADA? IDk maybe. I feel soo smart using lingo!:hihi: 

I dont really want to Try it. cuase it it messes up a filter. :help: 
But it seems like a good idea.
I SHALL TRY IT
maybe.


----------



## BettaBoy (Dec 14, 2010)

Franco said:


> It would probably be similar to using large fiber peat but with less CEC. I don't think I would buy it just for a tank substrate when you can get a cubic meter of peat for like a buck or dirt for free outside.


 But, there was once something that i heard was good


----------



## Cichlidgirl91 (Aug 27, 2010)

Is there a particular reason you want to use it? I know some people use peat for breeding killies and others use it for lowering pH. Just curious what purpose you're wanting it to serve.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Cat litter is not so great. Tends to break down and cloud the water. If you are looking for an economical substrate for a planted tank with shrimp, most average fish and so on here are a few ideas:

Soil from the garden. 

Mineralize that soil. 

Soil Master Select, Turface and similar products. (50 lb bag was under $20, and this is enough for a 6' long tank, or a lot of smaller tanks)

Pool filter sand (not as good as any of the above, no CEC) Check local pool supply stores for pricing. 

Other sand. Go to a masonry, or rock yard. Sometimes they have bagged sand in different grades. Like pool filter sand, no CEC, so not the best. Blasting sand is OK. Play sand is not. Too many fines. 

Swimming pool decorative quartz: Used to be 3M Colorquartz, but they are no longer making it. This is like sand, but heavier. Good to top off a soil, but no CEC. 

Peat Moss is fine for breeding Kilies, but I have tried it as a substrate and it is very messy. The water does not cloud, but when the substrate is disturbed bits of peat moss drift around in the tank. I am using for my carnivorous plant riparium, but the water is only a few inches deep, and there are no fish.


----------

